

Introducing the Javascript behind HN's upvote system - bpp4dt
http://vimeo.com/58808364#

======
bpp4dt
our co-founder put this up about 7 months ago.

Anyone know how "powerful" one has to be to have access to the "downvote"? I
didn't even know this function existed before digging up this video.

